
90% of apps on Google Play contain third-party trackers - tannhaeuser
https://arxiv.org/abs/1804.03603
======
ohithereyou
The latest release of GPGTools for the Mac also contains a third party
tracker. From their FAQ[1]:

===== Why am I seeing an outgoing connection to
analytics.paddle.com/paddle.com. Why are you tracking your users' activity?

We are absolutely not tracking our users' activity. We do perform an initial
remote verification of the activation code, which is the reason why you are
seeing this connection. Paddle does provide the feature to track user activity
but we explicitly don't enable that. Unfortunately the endpoint for the API
(vendors.paddle.com) and the endpoint for their analytics feature
(analytics.paddle.com) share the same IP, so dependent on what the result of
your macOS's firewall reverse DNS lookup is (built-in, Little Snitch, etc.)
you might either see a connection to vendors.paddle.com or
analytics.paddle.com =====

And that's on a desktop platform.

------
craftyguy
Does that include all apps that 'need' google play services?

~~~
acct1771
Of course it does.

Dear Freshdesk, and other services who care about their customer, and privacy:
if you're reading this... Please distribute an app through F-Droid! Or, at
least an APK.

